

Infographic of who's suing who in mobile - j_b_f
http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Technology/Pix/pictures/2010/10/5/1286277620429/mobilelawsuits.png

======
shawndumas
Is it me or does Nokia smell of desperation?

